#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Best marketing strategies

## Shamee

Hey folks,
I would like to introduce a new product to the market(a new drink). What are the best marketing strategies that I could follow to promote this product to the market and make more customers for my product?

----------


## Shana

> Hey folks,
> I would like to introduce a new product to the market(a new drink). What are the best marketing strategies that I could follow to promote this product to the market and make more customers for my product?


May be you might wanna try giving out free samples of it to the public or to somewhat influential people. 
You can advertise in your university through posters or you can market it through your contacts. Get your friends try the drink and if it's really worth it, they'll do the rest.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey folks,
> I would like to introduce a new product to the market(a new drink). What are the best marketing strategies that I could follow to promote this product to the market and make more customers for my product?


 you can create a facebook page for your product and promote it in the digital market as well

----------


## Moana

You can open a small outlet in front of your house and provide free drinks in order to promote it or charge only a few rupees!

----------


## Shana

> You can open a small outlet in front of your house and provide free drinks in order to promote it or charge only a few rupees!


Good one. And starting from your circle might benefit you.

----------


## Moana

> Hey folks,
> I would like to introduce a new product to the market(a new drink). What are the best marketing strategies that I could follow to promote this product to the market and make more customers for my product?


Use social media.Create video tutorials.Start *blogging* now.Understand *search engine optimization*.Leverage influencers.Build a great lead magnet.Use *Facebook* ads with *re-targeting*.

----------

